# Suggestions for 29 Gallon and 10 Gallon.



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I recently came into ownership of a 29 gallon with a 75 gallon filter with a red claw crayfish, 3 mollies, and 7 platies. 
I was wondering if I could add any more fish to this tank?
If I could I was interested in Bloodfin Tetras or more platies. Though honestly I am interested in any fish, just so long as they are not the type to be easy prey for the crayfish. lol
Opinions are welcomed. 

Also I have a 10 gallon with a marbled crayfish in it, I was wondering what fish would work for her and with that size of tank?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Aluyasha. Okay, in regards to the 29gal. Since the tank is so overfiltered right now, you can safely add about 7 more fish or so. However, I've been reading up on crayfish and it looks like your red claw crayfish has the potential to get a foot long. When that happens, pretty much everything is going to be potential prey and it will probably need a larger tank, at least a 40gal with enough room for it to turn around in.

For your 10gal, any fish over 1 inch should be fine and you can probably safe add about 6. However, there's excellent possibility that your marbled crayfish may reproduce. In that case, you will either want to get something big enough to eat the excess crayfish or a bigger tank to keep them all in.

Marbled Crayfish Original Website Since 2007. True Clones for aquaponics and responsible aquarium owners in the USA.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Well woke up this morning to find June the crayfish eating one of the platies. :/
I was curious if giant danios would be ok with him?
I know I run the risk of him killing the fish regardless what type of fish I get but I was wondering if giant danios have less of a chance to be killed?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Aluyasha said:


> Well woke up this morning to find June the crayfish eating one of the platies. :/
> I was curious if giant danios would be ok with him?
> I know I run the risk of him killing the fish regardless what type of fish I get but I was wondering if giant danios have less of a chance to be killed?


The crayfish will eventually eat all the fish in that tank. You can keep crays with fish, but you have to pick the right kinds of fish. Danios are an excellent choice for tank mates with the crayfish. So are barbs. Bottom dwellers are out of the question, as are any fish that sleep on the bottom. Fast moving fish with small finnage that stay in the top half of the tank are ideal.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I agree with jaysee. However, I think danios would have a much better chance of survival due to size and their speed. The faster they are, the harder they are to catch. And I'm sorry about your platy.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

What do you think of some giant danios and then maybe a shoal of rosy danios or zebra danios? Or maybe even some tiger barbs?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Those all sound like good ideas to me. Although I'd go with the cheaper zebras since there's such a potential for them to turn into food.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

How many giant danios can I get?
Whatever room left over would be for the rosy danios probably.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would not keep giant danios in a 29 gallon tank - they are too big and active to be kept in a small tank. The zebra danios are much better suited to a 29. Them and the tiger barbs ought to do well. Two schools is plenty for the tank. I would do 8 of each to start.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALvibu9P5vs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GVB7C9B3O4


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Danios it is. 

Though now I have to think about what to put in the 10 gallon with my marbled crayfish. I was thinking some type of tetra or barb, the problem I keep running into is that most fish I research prefer planted tanks. I cannot have plants with her because she will eat/destroy live plants and possibly escape with fake ones.

Here is what the 10 gallon looks like (though now there is a tiny fake plant on the front right):


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The problem is not the plants - it's the fact that its a 10 gallon tank. There's not much you can do with the small tanks. Real or fake plants, does not matter - fish just want some cover.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Aluyasha said:


> Danios it is.
> 
> Though now I have to think about what to put in the 10 gallon with my marbled crayfish. I was thinking some type of tetra or barb, the problem I keep running into is that most fish I research prefer planted tanks. I cannot have plants with her because she will eat/destroy live plants and possibly escape with fake ones.
> 
> Here is what the 10 gallon looks like (though now there is a tiny fake plant on the front right):


Honestly.. I would just give the crayfish some plants to play with and skip the fish. My blue male cray loves interior decorating. And the female gets bored without something to destroy. Banana plants.. anubias and Java fern tied to a rock or some wood, and water sprite have all been pretty entertaining for my crays. (but watersprite gets messy when they are feeling extra destructive). Then throw in a bunch of cheap ghost shrimp. Your marbled cray will hunt them but thats the only thing you can fit in the tank that size.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Well I got 6 Pristella tetras for the 29g and I got 10 WCMM for the 10g (I know 10 seems like a lot, but they were in the feeder tank and my lfs would not allow me to get less than 10 at a time).
I hope I chose right.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

WCMM don't put out much bioload because of their size. Keep an eye on your ammonia levels for the first week though, since often adding 10 fish at once can cause more ammonia than the biological bacteria can keep up with. If you get an ammonia reading over 0.25ppm, just do a small water change.


----------

